# Grundel ausnehmen und filitieren wie Sardellen?



## forellenschreck (28. März 2012)

Ich hab gerade im Internet ein Video entdeckt, wie man Kleinfische (Sardellen) schnell ausnimmt und filitiert -sogar ohne Messer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeADVVlVW2c

Denkt ihr, dass das auch bei unseren geliebten Grundeln auf diese Art möglich wäre oder hat jemand sogar schon Erfahrung damit?

Gruß 

Forellenschreck


----------



## lsski (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grundel ausnehmen und filitieren wie Sardellen?*

Hallo 
Klar die gemeine Großgrundel hat weises wohlschmeckendes Fleisch. Es schmeckt wie vom Barsch!
Ich räucher sie und sie gehen weg wie warme Semmel!!!
Daran rumschnipseln zum Filee würde ich nicht.

LG Jeff


----------



## Peter61 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grundel ausnehmen und filitieren wie Sardellen?*

Hallo Iski,

das interessiert mich jetzt. 
Zum einen welche der Grundelarten meinst Du mit gemeine Großgrundel?
Wie groß sind die Grundeln die Du räucherst?
Wie ist es mit den dünnen aber harten Bauchgräten?

Hast Du bilder davon?

G peter


----------



## Peter61 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Grundel ausnehmen und filitieren wie Sardellen?*

@Forellenschreck
Wie bei den Sardellen geht das nicht. Sardellen sind wie3 der Hering eher weich. Die Grundel ist da viel zu hart.


----------



## forellenschreck (31. März 2012)

*AW: Grundel ausnehmen und filitieren wie Sardellen?*

Schade, wäre eine schöne Methode gewesen die Fische schnell zu filitieren.


----------

